# Widest tire for 2014 SuperSix Evo



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what the widest tire I can get away with on my SuperSix?

Thank you.

EEC


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Probably 25's and maybe a little rub if you have flexy wheels. I've never mounted 25's on mine but I know someone else who has. I don't think I could fit 28's and if they'd go on they'd surely rub.


----------



## bocksta (Mar 22, 2008)

It depends on the width of your wheels. A wider wheel and a 25 can cause the tire to rub the chainstays.


----------



## ddave12000 (Aug 16, 2013)

I have 25s and they're tight. I've had a small amount of tire rub on both chainstays. Definitely not going to get 28s on there.


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

bocksta said:


> It depends on the width of your wheels. A wider wheel and a 25 can cause the tire to rub the chainstays.


To add to this I have HED C2 23mm wide wheelset and 25mm tires rub (these were Continental GP4 Seasons). They rubbed on hard efforts and standing pedaling efforts. 

Had to go 23mm.


----------

